# Mellubb's "Vecna's Revenge"  OOC



## Mellubb (May 16, 2007)

Please post all Out of Character comments here.  If there is something you do not wish to share with the group email it to Harold.Murray@us.army.mil. Prior to emailing please post to here that you are emailing me because I do not often check that account.
I will reply as soon as I can.


Rogue's Gallery
ICC


----------



## dontremb (May 16, 2007)

Dumb question removed.


----------



## dontremb (May 16, 2007)

Hey!  What is the ACP part on the character record sheet?  I'm sure it's something stupid, but I don't know.


----------



## dontremb (May 16, 2007)

Hey, Mellubb, I sent you an email.


----------



## Theocrat (May 16, 2007)

*email*

I also sent you an email, from issak3663 - hotmail. 
I've also relized that I'm changing my alignment from LN to LG, but I will still be following the LN church of the one true path of pholtus. I did this so that I can become a Paladin (it's one of the thing that I'm so disappointed with D&D about - you cannot be a religious warrior unless you are extra clean. 
Hopefully Complete Champion will provide some new modifications to that. 
Be well.
Issak


----------



## Eydis (May 16, 2007)

Just to let all know, I changed the race of my character to halfling, instead of human.  I really thought that it would help the group out a little more that way.


----------



## dontremb (May 17, 2007)

Hey, evolutionKB.  Got a question.  Perhaps I'm confused.  A wizard gets 2 skill points per level, as a human you get an extra, and your Int gives you 3...  all that equals 6 at first level (x4) that gives you 24 skill points, right?  I'm confused as to how you got 32.

Please illuminate you, if there's something I'm missing, I would like my extra 8 skill points as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 17, 2007)

Yeah thanks, that is what I get for trying to make characters right before bed.


----------



## dontremb (May 17, 2007)

Also, EvolutionKB, what ability allows you to summon with a standard action?  I see augmented summoning, but that just gives creatures you summon +4 to STR and +4 to CON, right?  Just curious.


----------



## dontremb (May 17, 2007)

Sasquatch!  Good news!  You gimped yourself out of 4 skill points.  You forgot to add your +1 for being a human.  (1x4 for first level)

On another note, I should have been a freaking cleric, you guys get TONS of money. LOL


----------



## Mellubb (May 17, 2007)

dontremb said:
			
		

> Also, EvolutionKB, what ability allows you to summon with a standard action?  I see augmented summoning, but that just gives creatures you summon +4 to STR and +4 to CON, right?  Just curious.




Dontremb I appreciate the help but I got this.  He took an alternate class feature from PHBII he approved it through me first.
Thanx


----------



## Mellubb (May 17, 2007)

dontremb said:
			
		

> Sasquatch!  Good news!  You gimped yourself out of 4 skill points.  You forgot to add your +1 for being a human.  (1x4 for first level)




He is right you did.


----------



## dontremb (May 17, 2007)

Oh, No no.  I wasn't saying it was wrong, about the instant summoning.  I remember reading something about that in earlier posts.  I was just curious what did it.  I LOVE summoners.  I made one once, with Augment Summoning.  Being able to do it as a standard action would be awesome.


----------



## Eydis (May 17, 2007)

BTW, ACP stands for Armor Class Penalty.  Hope that clears up some of the confusion.


----------



## dontremb (May 17, 2007)

Ah yes, it does.  Thank you!


----------



## Mellubb (May 18, 2007)

I am not sure what is keeping Theocrat and Jemal so long to post characters.  I am going to start without them.  I will MPC there characters for the first bit but if they have not posted by the time the actual adventure starts, I will have to drop them.  I don’t want to I rally like both characters but this has drawn out long enough. 

I have started the game HERE

Ready, Set, Go.....


----------



## Theocrat (May 18, 2007)

I thought we had until the 20th! Today's only the 18th!
I'm done except my equipment. So I'll post that and then just edit my post. 
Also, how do you make it "hide" on your posts? 
Thanks, 
Theocrat Issak


----------



## dontremb (May 18, 2007)

Theocrat said:
			
		

> I thought we had until the 20th! Today's only the 18th!
> I'm done except my equipment. So I'll post that and then just edit my post.
> Also, how do you make it "hide" on your posts?
> Thanks,
> Theocrat Issak





SBLOCK   Surrounded by brackets.  Then write your text, then end it with /SBLOCK surrounded by brackets.  if you do:  SBLOCK=Skills  Then it will say that instead of spoiler.  

[SBLOCK=Theocrat]If you have any other questions about how to do stuff, please, ask, I'll be more than happy to help, if someone else doesn't beat me to it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Theocrat (May 18, 2007)

*working title*

Hi all - 
Just so we know, I'm Theocrat, my toon is Kasis Rayg. 
And in that vein, who is who? 
Dontremb = ? 
And so forth? I know there was a list somewhere, but I think that was on the original thread. 

[sblock=TEST] Test [/sblock]


----------



## Eydis (May 18, 2007)

Dontremb = Jarrod Nackle, bard
Sasquatch = Leigh Phelan, cleric
Eydis = Kaylin Berrynippin, rogue
Jemal = Ragnor Thokk, monk
Theocrat = Kasis Rayg, cleric
EvolutionKB = Vanta Galenode, wizard


----------



## Mellubb (May 18, 2007)

Here is a list of the selected players.  Any questions please ask.  If I got something wron please let me know.

Leigh Phelan LG Human Cleric -Sasquatch
Jarrod Nackle NG Human Bard-Dontremb
Vanta Galenode CG Human Wizard -EvolutionKB
Rangor Thokk LN Half-Orc Monk- Jemal
Kailyn- CG Human Rogue –Eydis
Kasis Rayg-LG Human Cleric- Theocrat


----------



## Eydis (May 18, 2007)

Other than the fact that I am a NG Halfling now and it's Kaylin, and it's Ragnor; it's all good


----------



## Theocrat (May 19, 2007)

hi all -
I'm unsure if any of you are familiar with Greyhawk and it's human racial divides. If so I'd love to know what you are racialy. 
Humanoids are called: Halflings are called Hobniz, Gnomes are Noniz, and Half-Orcs are called Woelings typically, as orcs are called Euroz, so they're Sil-Euroz (sometimes) or just half-Euroz. Elves are Olves. Hobgoblins are Sil-Krag's (from Kalamar). 
Now there is so much debate as to what Earth-to-Oerth relation the humanoid races have, but as a quick concept they are: 
Back to the humans, I'd say the bard was Flan (because they are one with the Oerth, and pop's is a Noniz [think native american's with a bit of celtic]). Leigh is my sister, by adopted parents that is (unless we're really bro-sis, which might be cool since I went in another direction with my worship of the sun). Pelor is Oerdian, as is Pholtus. But Pelor is very widely accepted throughout the Flanaess. Oerdians are your atypical caucasian europeans, whereas Baklunish people are similar with a Spainard flair. Again, there is so much debate on this throughout the GH community. I only ask if those you who know or there is the now cosopolitian race of Human, which is what many people are even in our RL modern times. 
I'm unsure what any of our relationships are other than friends and "cousins" as the Noniz refered to us. Not a big Dragonlance fan, but it could have that tinge if Leigh and I were real brother-sister. 
Be Well.


----------



## Theocrat (May 19, 2007)

Oh, and for my toon, if I am missing Skill Points, please point them out to me!
Same with the weight thing. From what we argued in the begining of our campaign and I later saw in an WotC FAQ, the Armor worn, weapons actively carried (using), shield, helmet, Adventures Garb, and even backpack don't count against you for the weight (since that is why an armor has a move restiction of 30/20 for medium). 
But since I'm much more concerned about the story in my own games, I let the rules lawyers worry about that stuff, so I don't know it as well as I should. So again, if there is an issue, please advise me so as to correct it. 
Oh, and I forgot my holy symbol and Pietistical listed on my PC sheet.


----------



## dontremb (May 19, 2007)

The only thing that you don't count your weight on is ONE pair of regular clothing that you wear.  That's it.  Everything else counts.  Armor restricts you because it's restrictive, not because it's heavy.  It's cumbersome.


----------



## dontremb (May 19, 2007)

Well, let's see.  I'm a bit of a rules lawyer, however, King Mellubb knows the rules pretty well, as well, so I'll just worry about my own character.  If you have any questions, just ask the DM, that's what he's here for.


----------



## dontremb (May 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I don't know if you have read the intro message to www.enworld.org, but the dude is out of money.  I'm going to donate some money to his paypal.  If any of you can, please do so.  It would really suck to really get into this game, then have to quit because the site closes.


----------



## Mellubb (May 19, 2007)

Sorry I have not put a list together to discuss who lives with who.

Kasis, Leigh, and Ragnor are the children of the Phelnars.

Jarrod is the son of Gerbo

Kaylin is the doughter of Quinton

Vanta is the son Thaivor

If anyone is tracking something different than this please let me know.


----------



## dontremb (May 19, 2007)

Ah!  Whoops, thanks, Mellubb.  I hadn't considered that multiple people got the same parents.  Silly me.  *Gerbo is all mine!!!*  Ok, thanks, that clears stuff up.


----------



## Theocrat (May 20, 2007)

Hi all -
As owner and hoster of so many URL's and I don't ever ask for donations (although my server bill is no where that high), I do my part for the community by hosting other people's Web sites. If in the long run, we need I can create a forum at GreyhawkOnline.com or even at CanonFire!com. 
But more than that, it would be a very bad thing if EN World went down. With Dragon/Dungeon leaving the game in it's print thing, and if EN World went down, it would be a huge blow to the game itself. Yes there are many other sites out there, and even some that are d20 and major at that - but none like EN World. 
Be Well.


----------



## Theocrat (May 21, 2007)

*Phelan Heraldry*

Hi all - 
I just did this from some clipart. I choose the Owl in Guardant position because of the wisdom and such that it is supposed to imply (Athena).
I didn't do much else and this was just a real quick thing, I'd have to play around a whole lot more - and I'm not that good - to do something more indepth. 
But what do you think about this for our Phelan family heradlry. I post this because I although, I clearly mark that I'm an adopted son, (Rayg would be my middle name, not necessarily my surname), I feel it's important to carry forth our "parents" names and furtunes. 
If is sucks, then say so. If it's cool or if we need to modify it, I'll see about it, but don't count on it!
Be Well.


----------



## Mellubb (May 21, 2007)

Sound cool, Make it so


----------



## dontremb (May 23, 2007)

Um, so what happened to Jemal?


----------



## Eydis (May 23, 2007)

I don't think that he wants to play with us anymore. (sniff, sniff)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 23, 2007)

Jemal's absent temporarily.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196692

Hey, Mellubb.  Hey, Eydis.  Man, am I glad to be home.  Eydis, I'll call you here in a bit--thanks for watching the monkeys for me all this time while I was out of town.  I owe you big.


----------



## Eydis (May 23, 2007)

Well that said that he returned on the 20th, so I still think he's not interested anymore.


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2007)

actually, i just hadn't noticed that we'd started a new thread..

Also, did I post my character sheet yet or not?  I can't find a copy of it in my files here, so if not I'll have to remake it. shouldn't take too long.


----------



## dontremb (May 23, 2007)

Well good.  You haven't missed much, and we're actually just about to start the real part of the adventure.  Goblins, and orcs, and dragons, oh my!.


----------



## dontremb (May 23, 2007)

Testing my signature.


----------



## Eydis (May 23, 2007)

No, you haven't posted a character yet.  Looks like you'll have to remake it, unless you can find it.  Bummer.  At the top of this thread is the Rogue's Gallery link and the ICC link.


----------



## Mykor (May 23, 2007)

*DM - Contact me please*

Heya, Mellubb...

You know who this is...your wifey told me to join, and so I have.

Let me know what I need to do.

Email addy is anthony.gioia@gmail.com.

Hope you're doing well, bud.


----------



## Mellubb (May 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> actually, i just hadn't noticed that we'd started a new thread..
> 
> Also, did I post my character sheet yet or not?  I can't find a copy of it in my files here, so if not I'll have to remake it. shouldn't take too long.




Awesome, I thought you lost interest.  I saw your I am  not around thread, but you have been active so I was thinking of ways to kill you.  Maybe I would turn you evil and set a moral deliman for your brother and sister. HMMMM anywho you are back no killing required.  COOL


----------



## dontremb (May 24, 2007)

Mykor said:
			
		

> You know who this is...




Hello Darkness, my old friend.

Oh wait.  It's Mykor...  By Heironeous and and that is _holy_!!!  HE'S BACK, RUN!!!  Hide the women and children.  Don't look him directly in the eyes!  Kids, run away, and remember the scary stories!  Don't walk in his shadow!  Abandon all hope!!!  Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!  *runs screaming and jumps off a cliff to escape*

Anyway, how are you doing, Mykor?  Maggots staying away?


----------



## dontremb (May 24, 2007)

Ah, well good, Theocrat.  Just making sure.  By the way, it's, SBLOCK, not SHOWBLOCK.  S is for SPOILER.

I'm sure Jarrod and Kasis will have a love/hate relationship.


----------



## dontremb (May 24, 2007)

BAH!  Where's my signature?!  It shows in the preview!!!???


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2007)

to save space, Signatures only show in ONE post on any page.


----------



## dontremb (May 24, 2007)

Oh, well, thanks!  I didn't know that.


----------



## Mellubb (May 24, 2007)

I remember playing a game a while back when the server crashed, someone said something about backing up the game or back logging or something like that, to recover the lost info.  Does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2007)

officially, no.
Unofficially, copy to wordpad?


----------



## dontremb (May 24, 2007)

Since there are posts as far back as _at least_2003, I'd say that we're safe.  Backing it up would be *very* time consuming and ridiculously difficult to repost.


----------



## Eydis (May 24, 2007)

No this was just last year that that happened, and they could only get everything reposted from their last backup to a certain part and everything after that was lost, including the game that we played.  It was awful.


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2007)

*BTW, here's Ragnor's character sheet, hope it's OK

[sblock=Ragnor]
Ragnor, Son of the Phelnar's
Half-Orc Monk 1

STR 18(+4) [10 pts + 2 Racial]
DEX 14(+2) [6 pts]
CON 14(+2) [6 pts]
INT 10(+0) [4 pts -2 Racial]
WIS 14(+2) [6 pts]
CHA 6(-2) [0 pts -2 Racial]

HP: 10 (1d8+2)  Speed: 30. Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (10 base + 2 dex + 2 wis)
Saves: Fort: +4(2 Base + 2 Con)  Ref: +4(2 base +2 Dex)  Will: +4(2 base +2 Wis)
BAB: 0  Melee: +4  Ranged: +2  Grapple: +4  Trip: +4

Attacks: 
Unarmed: +4, 1d6+4 
Flurry: +2, 1d6+4/1d6+4
Staff(2-handed): +4, 1d6+6
Sling: +2, 1d4+4 damage

Skills(Total/Ranks)[16 skill points]: Concentration(+6/4), Sense Motive (+6/4), Spot(+6/4), Tumble(+6/4)

Feats: Endurance, Improved Grapple(Monk)

Class Features: 
Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike

Racial Features:
Darkvision(60'), Orc Blood, +2 str, -2 Int, -2 Cha

Equipment: 
Sling
Staff
2 Belt pouches (2 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
100' Hemp Rope (2 gp)
Grappling Hook (1 gp)
Whistle (8 sp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Flint&Steel (1 gp)
10 Torches (1 sp)

11 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Eydis (May 24, 2007)

ok, just found out how to save our progress.  At the top of these pages, just under the page numbers, is a link called thread tools.  If you click on it, it gives you an option to download thread.  I have done this on my computer and will continue to do so.  If someone else can back it up too, incase mine goes down that would help, but you don't have to.


----------



## dontremb (May 25, 2007)

Cool.  Ok, it's saved.  That won't allow us to put it back up though.  Unless we can email it to the people at ENWorld and have them repost it, which is possible, I suppose.  Secondly:  EvolutionKB, that invisible castle dice rolling site is freaking awesome.  Just make sure that you use a unique name, so you when a DM queries you, he can bring up ONLY you.  However, unless the DM changed his mind, HE will be making all rolls.  But I'm DEFINITELY going to use that site, frequently.


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2007)

Don - Yeah, it's pretty common on ENWorld, most of the games that let players roll their own use it b/c it's VERY difficult to cheat. 
Harder than Tabletop, sadly.


----------



## Theocrat (May 30, 2007)

*Kasis Rayg Cleric*



			
				dontremb said:
			
		

> Cool.  Ok, it's saved.  That won't allow us to put it back up though.  Unless we can email it to the people at ENWorld and have them repost it, which is possible, I suppose.  Secondly:  EvolutionKB, that invisible castle dice rolling site is freaking awesome.  Just make sure that you use a unique name, so you when a DM queries you, he can bring up ONLY you.  However, unless the DM changed his mind, HE will be making all rolls.  But I'm DEFINITELY going to use that site, frequently.




Hi all - 
So where is this dice roller program so that I too can enjoy the fruits!
As a side note, with EN World leaking money like a siev, they're selling 1yr accounts for $20. I think they still are. So I bought one last week. It allows for private messages, as well as a special title. But since it helps the site, I figured I'd buy one. Normally around $35-40. 

Be Well. Be Well Titled. 
Site Theocrat


----------



## Eydis (May 30, 2007)

My friend bought one here before, but then one month later the sight went down and they couldn't find her info because they hadn't backed it up in a few months so she lost her money on it, so did anyone else who purchased one during that time.  Just a little knowledge on my part.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

Theocrat - invisiblecastle  with the www/.com of course.  If you play here a fair amount you'll be called on to use it quite a bit, many DM's use it.
Eydis - this is why you ALWAYS keep your receipts.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Eydis - this is why you ALWAYS keep your receipts.



I did keep my receipt.  It took EN World 3+ months to get subscriber accounts restored.  If you'll check the Meta forum here, you'll see that there is still a stickied thread asking folks to post if they're having CS account trouble.  To their credit, the staff _did_ eventually restore everyone's CS account, but it took some doing.  I paid for mine in April, had it lost in the crash of '06, then finally got it back in like August or September, after I personally e-mailed Piratecat and made a request for restoration.  Morrus was largely absent during that time; Piratecat got my account back for me.    

Just sayin'.  Sometimes keeping the receipt doesn't cut it if the staff isn't present or able to deal with the issue.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 30, 2007)

Not to mention that we lost all our game information for City of the Spider Queen, so that game ended up not being restored after the site was revived.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

good point, but I say late's better'n never.. Well, in MOST cases.  I just wish I could get an account myself.  I don't have a Credit card, and Paypal doesn't let me use my Debit card.  And I Don't wanna rely on Money Order or Cheque, even if they ARE options. 
But enough of that....[/Hijack]  (Sry mellubb)
Back to the point:
What the heck are we supposed to do with the Green Football-Shaped Smoking Cosmic Turd we just found?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

Well, I just cast detect magic on it, so we'll see what happens then.  We could carefully try and take it to a large city to see what is does.  We could try and break it.  I might summon a monster to see what happens when we touch it.  We could leave it be and go back and report what we found.


----------



## Mellubb (May 30, 2007)

Hello all.  Hey I just received the PHBII in the mail, (I love my wife).  It is now on the approved usage list although the list is on a thread we no longer use.  If anyone needs it let me know. 
I also wanted to take time out here to see how everyone is feeling about the adventure.  It maybe a little wierd to ask but I want to make sure everyone is enjoying the campaign.  If it going too slow or too fast let me know.


----------



## Mellubb (May 31, 2007)

KB 
please don't hate me.  I made a mistake on my post in the ICC I fixed it, sorry.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 31, 2007)

No problems, current pace for me is pretty good, since I'm involved in 5 different PbP right now.


----------



## dontremb (May 31, 2007)

It's fine for me.  Pace, adventure.  I like the fact that we're diving right in the adventure part.  I realize that this is still going to be far different than table-top, but still, it seems to be moving along quite nicely.  And when we all get more into the story and our characters, I think this will work nicely.

Except for whoever said I should play with the rock.  VENDETTA ON YOU!!!  

The only thing for me, (and this is not an issue at all.) But I am not going to ever be able to participate in the active conversations, like everyone else is.  Since most of you post while I'm asleep.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2007)

Dontreb - Don't worry bout that, man.  I've had month-long conversations on here going 1/day.  Once a day is enough to keep your feet wet.

As for pacing, I'm good with whatever.  The faster the better, but I'm good with following the other player's leads.


----------



## Ian Porell (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi, it's me!  Is there still a spot in the game for me?


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 2, 2007)

Jemal can I get you to post your character here please?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

My apologies, thought I had.

It is posted.


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 9, 2007)

Just Throwing It Out There
[SBlock]


			
				Mellubb said:
			
		

> As the pastries begin to disappear, and the juice pitchers empty, the door slowly opens.  Gerbo walks in wearing his formal robes and green sash, which mark him as an elder.  He is followed by Megan, Alan, Thaivor, Quinton, and Mayor Eric Woodsman.   * “Thank you for waiting, I hope you had enough to eat. There are a lot of questions and few answers.  We do not know what fell from the sky last night.  We want you to find out what is what.  We believe they fell into the forest just west of town.  We want you to go investigate.”*
> *”There is a stream of black smoke that should be where it hit. You are to go there find out what it is and tell us.” * .  Alan continues.
> A look of fear crosses Megan’s face as she looks into the eyes of the three children she raised.  She takes a deep breath and says  *”We could not think of anyone else we could trust with this task.  You have been brought up to be responsible and intelligent.  Be careful” *
> Gerbo chimes in,  *“I am here to speak on behalf have the Elders of this town.  You would be doing us a great service if you can figure out what is was that nearly destroyed our city.  If you have any question please ask.”*



[/SBlock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2007)

With Theocrat (Kasis) leaving us after the wedding, can I suggest that we recruit one tank (i.e. fighter type) for a replacement?

We have a rogue, cleric, wizard, monk, and bard, so a meatshield (besides me!) would be nice.


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 27, 2007)

ALL
I apologize for the anti-climatic turn of events, I knew as soon as you all decided to go further on into the woods there would be problems.  The purpose of the adventure so far was for me to get a feel of how you all play as players.  That is to say I wanted to see how you would react to the goblin body, and to a problem you couldn't see the end of.  I have seen these things now, and can now start the campaign.  
Theo if you still want to quit that is fine no hard feelings I hope.  
If you do not reply to this I will assume you haven't changed you mind and will take Sasquathe's advice and try to recruit a tank.  Either way is fine with me.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 28, 2007)

I can see Theocrats point about the pace of the adventure, as it has been somewhat slow to develop -- but it is a homebrew adventure that is being created somewhat as we go, so some slowness is to be expected.

Plus, we, as a group are new to each other and our characters, so there is some feeling out to do as well.

I hope he chooses not to go, (And I hope that DonTremb shows up again) but if need be, a tank it is!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 28, 2007)

I was content the whole way.  Like was said already, we are trying to feel out these characters in an alternate setting.  When Mellub gave a the little hint above before we went off to the forest, what I expected to happen, happened.  I assumed once we got back to the town, I thought that something big would happen.


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi all -
I am glad that my post was not taken as a threat to leave, as that was not the intention. When I DM I have the ability to see the players reactions and assumptions. I've also been playing with some of them for 5 years. I know what they want and need. 
With a play by post that none of us can see the physical reactions, much less know anything about each other, I was hoping that I was showing frustration. 
I like the background - King Mellub wants to rebuild after a war, and we're in a small town between two bigger cities.  
I built and with discussion with Mellub, Kasis to take 2 levels of cleric and then follow that up with Paladin. Thus, soon, he'll be able to take on the concept of meatshield. I also stated that I'd stay until after the wedding to be able to recruit another player without just abandoning the group. 
Just as importantly its a discussion to see what is ahead and not to make it a recruiting drive to keep me. I'm looking for an exciting game to play and that is what I'm hoping this game can be. We've got a couple days to figure out where Mellub wants us to go and what will be moving forward. 
Thanks, 
Theocrat Issak


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 28, 2007)

With all that being said I need to know what you guys plan to do next.  Are you going straight back to town or are you going back to the intitial landing site?

Oh and by the way Dontremb is crazy swamped at work.  He too is on deployment if you did not know.  So, please be patient with him.  If needed I will NPC his character.  I know him personally and he would just leave like that.


----------



## Eydis (Jun 29, 2007)

My vote is that we go back to the town and just move forward with the game.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree, back to town.


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi all -
Is going back to the rock landing site on our way back to town or even an hour out of our way? 
If we do go back to the rock's site, what things would we be looking for? Didn't the elves say the rocks were black (and we said green, or was it opposite?)? Meaning that maybe, but unlikely, we picked up the wrong rock (it was smoking). I say this becasue there was a goblin at our site and maybe, just maybe he had switched rocks. Although, with a small yet extremely dense and heavy rock, it does seem unlikely. 
Also, we didn't really check out much in the surrounding area, as we just went straight for the next potential rock. We could look at the trees that it had to go through to get a potential trajectory. Father Alen would have shown at least the three of us enough woodsy stuff to get a basic feel for such things, as well as what potential tracks the goblin would have left. He should have taught us that they are basically weak creatures and do not often travel alone. 
Which means that even without tracking or survival we should be able to see some sort of tracks (we need to be careful as to where we walk and make sure we don't trample any goblinish tracks). We should be able to determine if it was a small group, a gang or a war party of goblins. And who or what poked him. I'd really rather not carry the offensive thing home, and I'm unsure that even if we did, if it would be able to help determine the cause of death and how it relates to the rock (which, by the reaction of the Olves, we can determine is not a dragon egg, I'm sure much to the disappointmen of Jarrod). But doing so should be a considered option. 
Of course, if this is percieved as bogging down the campaign and has no real bearing (or Mellub could just say that we did that [except carrying the goblin] previously) on what is upcoming, then we could just head home. 
But becasue we don't know eachother and can't see the DM we're gonna need some cues as to what and where you'd like us to go. I'm not saying you need to railroad us, but some hand rails down the stairs are often important. 

I realize that Mellub only wanted to have a few PC's, but what if you did invite one more person, which allowed for us to have the fighter we need, but also to cover for any potential lags with a PC being unplayed due to work, home, etc? Plus it would give us someone to take the hits should it take a while to level. 
Be Well. 
Theocrat Issak


----------



## Mellubb (Jun 29, 2007)

Theissue with rock color was Vanta calling the rock black.  The rock is green.  I haveno issues with recruiting new players.  A fighter type will due you well.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2007)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Theissue with rock color was Vanta calling the rock black.



So just for the record, is that of any relation to the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## Theocrat (Jul 2, 2007)

So, how far out of our way is the rock landing site? Again, because I'd suggest going to the landing site to check the things I listed in my last post, if possible. Something like an hour out of our way, and still able to get home before or just after sunset/ dark. 
If we are able to go back to the site, what, if any questions does anybody else have? We're here, might as well get as complete answers as possible, since we don't have still photography and can't show our "parents" what we saw. We need to be able to answer any potential questions they might have for us. 
My posts this week and next will be limited, as I'm in PhotoShop and InDesign classes for work. 
Be Well. 
Theocrat 1ssak


----------



## Theocrat (Jul 5, 2007)

Has there been any luck on recruiting a fighter type? 
After the wedding I would like to venture north to Greyhawk City and learn the ways of the world.


----------

